Ask HN: How hard is it to make $1000 USD a day through Web Ads? - tetristetris
======
datastreamer
Figure out the CPM you're targeting and go back from there...

If your ads are $1 CPM then you require 1M hits per day or 30M hits per month.

~~~
JoshCalbet
Yes. For instance, I ran an ad campaign and google charged me around $0.25 per
click, but you will not get all of this as google take its part first

